# 2010 Giant lineup?



## soulfly_nyc

Anyone have the details on the 2010 road lineup? 

I'm interested to see what Giant has to compete against Cannondale in the 1500-2200 price range.


----------



## rick222

LBS said they might be releasing 2010 info this week..... hopefully


----------



## mit3k

Some pics...


----------



## rick222

Apparently white is the theme for 2010


----------



## Marcos_E

rick222 said:


> Apparently white is the theme for 2010



Pretty common across most brands. I know Specialized is doing the same.


----------



## rollin nolan

Got any orther pics. Where did you find those? I looked on arueda.com (as listed on the pic) but I don't hablo.


----------



## mit3k

http://www.arueda.com/tech/noticias/asi-son-las-giant-tcr-de-2010.html


----------



## mit3k

enjoy yourself  

*TCR ADVANCED SL *: 

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/2274/36898/

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/2274/36899/

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/2274/36900/

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/2274/36901/

*TCR ADVANCED*: 

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/2274/36907/

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/2274/36908/

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/2274/36909/

For more, just change last two or three numbers in the link.


----------



## The Weasel

Marcos_E said:


> Pretty common across most brands. I know Specialized is doing the same.


Yup! As much as I was looking forward to this years Giant models, I know I can now look elsewhere. So tired of black, red, and white. Even if it's white, black, and red.


----------



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A

any word on suggested retail on the TCR Advanced 2 or 3?


----------



## Moto'n'PushBiker

Am I reading this right? The 2010 TCR Advanced SL2 (4.2K$) has about the same spec as the '09 TCR Advanced SL Team (8K$). The only difference seems to be a Giant house brand stem/bar/seatpost.


----------



## rollin nolan

Moto, you took the words right out of my fingers. 

I really want a TCR-A-SL with SRAM Red, but I don't really like the Cosmic Carbone SLs that are specified, way too heavy. I don't see how the D/A build can be that much cheaper considering that the Shimano 1380's retail for more than the CC-SL. If these prices are for real I may be getting the D/A model. 

The SL0 is by far the cheapest Di2 build I've seen.


----------



## rick222

I was thinking the same thing, somehow those prices can't be final. This is getting to be a real teaser.


----------



## Moto'n'PushBiker

It looks like a typo. The SL3 is also listed as 4.2K$ . It probably slots in somewhere between 4.2 (SL3) and 6.5K (SL1).


----------



## rick222

Also, some of the closeups don't match the component descriptions.


----------



## Italianrider76

Yeah and what about how if you buy a 2009 TCR Advanced SL with Di2 and Mavic Cosmic Ulitmates you'll pay $13900 but if you but a 2010 TCR Advanced SL 0 again with Di2 but with Zipp 404s you'll pay $7300....wtf??? Oh.....and no Rabo model for 2010??


----------



## rollin nolan

There's some change's being made to Giant's site. This morning I looked at the TCX and it showed the (new) frameset which is black with neon green accents. Tonight it's back to the 09 frameset.

When is the official launch of the road line? The mountain bikes were released on Monday. You'd think that they'd release the road bikes at about the same event to make it easier for press and dealers to attend. A couple weeks ago my LBS guy said he was to going Colorado for Giant's launch but I didn't get the date. I could call him, but I don't want him to know I'm jonesing for a TCR-A-SL. Bad for the negotiation. 

Anyone want to take a stab on when the new bikes will ship?


----------



## rick222

rollin nolan said:


> There's some change's being made to Giant's site. This morning I looked at the TCX and it showed the (new) frameset which is black with neon green accents. Tonight it's back to the 09 frameset.
> 
> When is the official launch of the road line? The mountain bikes were released on Monday. You'd think that they'd release the road bikes at about the same event to make it easier for press and dealers to attend. A couple weeks ago my LBS guy said he was to going Colorado for Giant's launch but I didn't get the date. I could call him, but I don't want him to know I'm jonesing for a TCR-A-SL. Bad for the negotiation.
> 
> Anyone want to take a stab on when the new bikes will ship?


The launch is this week in Keystone, Colorado. You can do a search "keytone co giant bikes" and get some info via websites and blogs but it seems like the launch was geared around mountain bikes.


----------



## rick222

that should read keystone co giant bikes, not keytone. Sorry


----------



## 743power

The prices on the links above are the '09 prices for the most part. The SL0 is 11,000, iirc the sl1 and 2 were both around the same price, which is cool so you can pick between sram and shimano. The sl3 should be around the same as last years sl2. 

The new giant components are very impressive. They finish off the bikes very well.

The advanced 1 is an amazing bike. I am going to be ordering mine soon.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR

does anyone know how the Giant xtc advanced sl 2010 look like? The 2009er frameset is black/white! Are there any differences at the 2010er models?

About the xtc there are no informations in the web...

only about the ne 29er!


----------



## mit3k

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/2274/37117/

2009 looks better, but thats just my taste...


----------



## mit3k

2010 Australian catalog: 

http://www.giant-bicycles.com.au/emag.html


----------



## prunepit

No SRAM for the aussies?


----------



## rollin nolan

I ordered my 2010 TCR Advanced SL today!!! WoooHooooo!!! I got the SL2, but my LBS is swapping the D/A for SRAM Red. Thusly, I couldn't run the D/A wheels so I'm going with Fulcrum Zero 2-Way. Those red spokes are going to be rediculously hot with the white and red frame. It is supposed to be here in mid to late September. I'm stoked!!


----------



## Italianrider76

prunepit said:


> No SRAM for the aussies?


Looks like it....what's the point of offering 3 different models in the SL range all with the same groupset? Sure one of them comes with the new Di2 but I think the one without the integrated seatpost should have been offered with Ultegra.


----------



## prunepit

Im waiting to see what Giant USA Catalogs shows for frame colors and specs before I make my decision. Did your bike shop have 2010 catalog? Red is the way im going


----------



## rick222

prunepit said:


> Im waiting to see what Giant USA Catalogs shows for frame colors and specs before I make my decision. Did your bike shop have 2010 catalog? Red is the way im going


I saw the usa catalog 2 days ago. I ordered the TCR SL 3 which is close to the SL 2 last year and comes in black with blue accents. The SL 2 is White with Red accents. The only difference in this years SL 3 and 08's SL 2 is the 09 comes with Ultegra 6700 and I believe the bottom bracket is the BB 30 (correct me if I'm wrong on this).


----------



## prunepit

If bike shops have the 2010 USA catalog im suprised it hasnt made its way online yet.Searched and found nothing other than european versions.


----------



## rick222

LBS said the catalog came in Monday, I was surprised too.


----------



## krtassoc

In the Australian catalog, I really like the TCR Alliance 0. 

It seems to me that I read on another forum that the US will get this 'improved' Alliance with Sram Rival and priced to be competitive with the Cannondale Caad 9-4 - somewhere in the $1,800 range. (The carbon - aluminum mix reminds me of the Cannondale Six13 or a Lemond 'Spine' bike.)

Anybody else have any info about the US market Alliance?


----------



## rollin nolan

rick222 said:


> I saw the usa catalog 2 days ago. I ordered the TCR SL 3 which is close to the SL 2 last year and comes in black with blue accents. The SL 2 is White with Red accents. The only difference in this years SL 3 and 08's SL 2 is the 09 comes with Ultegra 6700 and I believe the bottom bracket is the BB 30 (correct me if I'm wrong on this).


The TCR Advance SL doesn't use a BB30 bottom bracket. They use BB86 which is the "Shimano style" press fit bottom bracket. It use press in bearings like BB30 but uses a standard 24mm spindle crank. I really wish is was BB30. It ticks me off when some companies decide to not follow the standard, just to be different or not give credence to their competitors. That being said, I can't wait till my TCR comes in. If there's any advantage of BB30 over BB86 or vice-versa, I definately wouldn't be able to tell.


----------



## rollin nolan

prunepit said:


> If bike shops have the 2010 USA catalog im suprised it hasnt made its way online yet.Searched and found nothing other than european versions.


The dealers have the 2010 catalogs including pricing. But, if you can't find it online, I have a pretty good memory for bike details, specs, etc. If you've got questions I can probably give you a pretty good answer.


----------



## rick222

rollin nolan said:


> The TCR Advance SL doesn't use a BB30 bottom bracket. They use BB86 which is the "Shimano style" press fit bottom bracket. It use press in bearings like BB30 but uses a standard 24mm spindle crank. I really wish is was BB30. It ticks me off when some companies decide to not follow the standard, just to be different or not give credence to their competitors. That being said, I can't wait till my TCR comes in. If there's any advantage of BB30 over BB86 or vice-versa, I definately wouldn't be able to tell.


Thanks for clarifying that.

What does the regular TCR advance use for a bottom bracket? And is the SL's 09 and 2010 bottom bracket the same?


----------



## prunepit

rollin nolan said:


> The dealers have the 2010 catalogs including pricing. But, if you can't find it online, I have a pretty good memory for bike details, specs, etc. If you've got questions I can probably give you a pretty good answer.


 Whats the paint on the 2010 advanced sl with Red groupo,plain carbon or white? Thanks


----------



## rollin nolan

rick222 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that.
> 
> What does the regular TCR advance use for a bottom bracket? And is the SL's 09 and 2010 bottom bracket the same?


The TCR Advanced (non SL) uses a threaded, external bearing cup BB. The 2010 SL frame is unchanged from 09 except for paint.


----------



## fazzman

I find it funny its taking so long for manufactures to offer sram. Shimano works but and all but sram is best bang for the buck. I like how all the srams products shift and feel.


----------



## krtassoc

*US Model Alliance TCR 0 > Full Sram Rival MSRP $2,075*

2010 US Model Alliance TCR 0 > Full Sram Rival MSRP $2,075.

Saw the 2010 US Model Alliance TCR catalog today at the LBS where I was quoted $2,075 MSRP. The color is as pictured in the Australian catalog (Black with red accents). The only thing that I did not like was the wheelset; Mavic rims with Giant 'fusion' hubs. 

Also, I was quoted $2,600 MSRP for the 2010 TCR Advanced 3...a Shimano 105-based bike.

As the other Advanced bikes are out of my range I didn't spend any time reviewing them in the catalog or inquiring about their price (Sorry!)


----------



## fazzman

Woder what the alliance 0 weighs in at. The CAAD9-4 is 17.5 with a BB30 force crankset.


----------



## mit3k

Damn... I'm pissed off. I love the blue/white paint scheme of tcr advanced 3, but I want parts from tcr advanced 2 on it (ultegra and ksyrium). 

Does anyone know whats the retail price for tcr advanced 2 ?


----------



## d-36

2010 tcr advanced 2 retails for $3,400.


----------



## rollin nolan

prunepit said:


> Whats the paint on the 2010 advanced sl with Red groupo,plain carbon or white? Thanks


The SRAM Red model is black with some exposed carbon and some black paint. It has white accents. The frame is similar to the 09 "team" color, but better looking in my opinion. I comes with a giant carbon bar and stem, a carbon railed Arione and Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL's. It's pretty hot although I'm not wild about the wheel choice.


----------



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A

any pics of 2010 Defy 1?


----------



## prunepit

LBS finally has th 2010 catalog,nice stuff.Advanced with Force,ksyrums sl is a nice set up. I wanted to get the advanced sl0 with Red but they went back to mavic carbone instead of the zipp 404,dont like the mavics.Might wait and see if they switch back to the zipps like last year,or save a couple of grand and get the Advance. Does anyone know the weight difference between an advance sl and advance?


----------



## ejeppsen

The Advanced SL is made with a different carbon than the Advanced and the tubes are shaped differently. The different shaping is most noticeable on the top tube and the seat stays, but you'll also notice that the downtube on the Advanced SL is flatter and has a lower profile than the downtube on the Advanced. Plus, the Advanced SL is available with an integrated seatpost.

My team provided me with a TCR Advanced 1 (SRAM Force) this year, which I was happy to ride, as were 2 of my teammates. The rest of the team chose to pay to upgrade to the SL. The SL is supposedly lighter, stiffer, etc., etc., and I think the difference is real. I'm a cat 1 racer, and the TCR Advanced was plenty of bike for me. However, if I were buying the bike, I would probably choose the cheapest Advanced SL over the most expensive Advanced. The price difference is small (what are a few hundred bucks when you're already spending thousands?) and both bikes should weigh about the same (the difference in frame weight being offset by the components). But the SL frame _is_ better than the standard Advanced, and in the long run it's easier to replace drivetrain components as they wear out than it is to replace the frame.

What I'd like to see is the Ultegra-equipped SL replaced with a Rival-equipped model. Cheaper, lighter, and (subjectively) better. Win, win, and win.


----------



## Italianrider76

Good to see RRP has come down significantly for 2010 (at least here in Australia) compared to the 2009 models.


----------



## raptor3x

Anyone know the MSRP of the Trinity Advanced SL 2?


----------



## crumjack

Looks like this shop has most of the 2010 US lineup online.

http://cadence120.com/product-list/2010-giant-bicycles-hl538/?sort=pricedesc


----------



## prunepit

2010 US web catalog was up and running today,nice


----------

